# My dog ate a Hair Tieup



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

The other day my Tibetan Terrier, 6 months ate an elastic hair tie up belonging to my daughter, we had used two to tie back the hair on her head, because its long now and sometimes she cant see things very well, it worked great for a couple of days until suddenly one went missing.
I had deliberately chosen a small one with no metal in it, but she ate it !
24 hours later after a couple of poo inspections we found it, she passed it okay, although it was very worrying, but now im reluctant to tie her hair back but she so needs it.!!!
I have seen for sale little bands for holding dogs hair back, some are latex and some are non latex, I have heard that latex dissolves in the stomach if swallowed, is that right ? should it get her some of these? has anyone had any experience of these and does anyone know where to get some ? cant wait until crufts is on although im sure I will get some there.
??


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Ghosh....arent they little horrors..... I am paranoing to leave anyhting chewable, bitible etc... around.


----------



## bully (Feb 13, 2008)

hi im just having a wee look about & seen your story about your dog eating!! well mines has ate them too, along with scrunchies ie thick bobbles! my 11yr olds over the nee school socks,her high school musical socks,playboy socks!you just cant leave anything lying about at all,my daughter is going nuts..hehe &my dog is fine as they come out in the end..by the way i dont let her eat them intencially & i used to blame the wash machine for losing socks haha...marie


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi not sure where you live but there are lots of hairdressing supply shops called Sally's dotted around you dont need to be a hairdresser to buy from them but they do a great hair tie its actually for afro carribean hair they are very thin and usually black in colour no metal bits because of the type of rubber they are made of they almost stick to themselves making them more difficult to pull out by your dog . I one of these did get swallowed it would do no harm . they are not exspensive and you get loads in a bag they are about the diameter of a 10 p piece but will stretch to tie up hair .


----------

